# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  الهمر الاردنيه النمر..NIMIR

## احساس المطر

تعتبر شركه الصناعات العربيه المتقدمه احدى الشركات التي تعمل تحت مضله مركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير ، وهي بدعم مالي من دوله الامارات العربيه المتحده .
وتعتبر اليه النمر التي تصنعها الشركه ذات قدره تعبويه عاليه وجداره مميزه ، وتعتبر هذه الاليات المصنعه بالاردن ومن قبل شركه الصناعات العربيه المتقدمه انموذجا للاليات العسكريه .
لقد صممت اليه النمر لتفي بحاجه القوات المسلحه الاردنيه وفي الدول الاقليم العربي ، وهناك عده نماذج من اليات النمر في خط الانتاج منها ما هو بتكنولوجيات (4*4 ) و (6*6 ) . لقد صممت هذه الاليات لتضاهي احدث الاليات التي من نوعها وذلك من خلال القوه العاليه وامكانيه النقل مع قدرتها على تقديم عده مهام عسكريه . يمكن لاليه النمر ان تكون سياره شحن حامله للاسلحه الاوتوماتيكيه او ان تكون منصه اطلاق للراجمات او تكون سياره اسعاف او حامله صواريخ مضاده للدروع ، ويمكن استخدامها كسياره قياده واتصالات .
إن أساس تصميم اليه النمر هو تزويدها بنظم و مكونات جديدة لجعلها فريدة من نوعها مقارنتا بمركبات المنافسين.
لا توجد أي مركبة في هذا النطاق تستطيع أن تقدم ما تقدمه اليه النمر من قوة وعزم دوران. إن نظام CTIS – و هو من صنع الشركه - المجهزة بالمركبة يمكنها من تجاوز أصعب المناطق. إن ميول نمر 4x4 هو 100 ٪ مما يجعلها أفضل من أي مركبة أخرى. 
نظام التبريد المجهز بالمركبة صمم خصيصا ليناسب أسوأ الأحوال الجوية لدول الخليج العربي والشرق الاوسط ككل . ويعد هذا السبب الرئيسي في جذب العديد من المشترين من الشرق الأوسط. مما لا شك فيه ان نمر يعتبر الآن أحد أهم المركبات للكثير من الجيوش في المنطقة ، ويوجد بالمركبة نظام حماية خاص مصنوع من الخزف ليحميها من جميع أنواع الأسلحة الأكثر فتكا. 
ومن المعرف ان لهذه النوع من الاليات جداره عاليه في اجتياز المخاضات بارتفاع 120 سم بدون تجهيزها بايه اجهزه اضافيه ، كما انها تتسع الى 190 لتر من الوقود وتقطع به 800 كم . يمكن اضافه بعض المتطلبات كالوقايه من المتفجرات وحمل انواع متعدده من الاسلحه والقواذف الدخانيه زالرشاشات .
إن مصنع إنتاج نمر مجهز بالعديد من الآلات و المعدات الحديثة. فهو مجهز لإنتاج 1000 مركبة سنوياً، مع إمكانية زيادة الإنتاج في المستقبل. وجميع خطوط الانتاج مشغوله حاليا والسنه القادمه ، حيث تقوم الشركه بتزويد القوات المسلحه الاردنيه ب500 اليه ، وتعمل ايضا بتزويد الامارات العربيه ب500 اليه اخرى ،، وتعمل خلال العام القادم بتزويد الجيش العراقي بحتياجاته من هذا النوع من الاليات . 
انواع اليه النمر :
نمر (1) :
تعتبر اليه النمر 1 من الاليات التعبويه ذات الجداره العاليه ، وهي من الاليات التي تصنع في شركه الصناعات العربيه المتقدمه ، والتي تعتبر احدى شركات مركز الملك عبدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير ، وقد صممت الاليه لتناسب كافه متطلبات الجيوش العربيه وخاصه الاردن ودول الخليج ، وهناك عده نماذج للاليه نمر 1 منها (4*4) و(6*6) .

لقد صممت هذه الاليه لتكون اليه شحن ونقل للقوات ، كما يمكنها حمل بعض الاسلحه الاوتوكاتيكيه ويمكن استخدامها كسياره اسعاف كما يمكن اضافه برج لحمل القواذف الصاروخيه ويمكن تعديلها لتكون سياره قياده واتصالات 
تتسع هذه الاليه الى 175 لتر من الوقود ويبلغ مداها 800 كم ، وتعمل الاليه بمحرك نوع ( كمنز ) وبقوه (250 ) حصان . وتعمل بنضام النفخ الذاتي للاطارات .
نمر (2) :

لقد صممت هذه الاليه ذات الدفع الرباعي لتناسب مهام القوات الخاصه وقوات الامن العام ، حيث ان الاليه مصفحه بالكامل ضد الاسلحه الخفيفه ورشاش 7.62 ملم . تتسع الاليه الى عشره افراد ويمكنها اجتياز الحواجز بارتفاع 50 سم وبدرجه ميل 60% ويبلغ الوزن الكامل للاليه مع الحموله 9200 كغ والحموله اثناء القتال 2500 كغ . سعه الاليه من الوقود (190 ) لتر ديزل ، ويبلغ مداها 800 كم وتعمل الاليه بمحرك (كمنز الماني ) وبسته سرعات ،وبنضام (فور ويل درايف ) تتحمل الاليه عصف الالغام بوزن 6 كغم (TNT) ، ويمكن اضافه بعض المتطلبات الاضافيه مثل (NBC , GPS ) وعده انظمه من التسليح .

نمر (6*6) :

صممت هذه الاليه لتكون بمثابه ناقله افراد حيث يمكنها حمل 12 بكامل تجهيزاتهم بما فيها السائق والامر ، وتبلغ سعتها من الوقود (190 ) لتر ويبلغ مداها700 كم وتعمل بمحرك (MTU ) وبقوه 320 حصان . ويعنل نضام الكوابح على الهواء والهيدروليك ويمكنها تحمل 6 كغم من المواد المتفجره كما نها محميه ضد الاسلحه الخفيفه ورشاش 7.62 ملم بواسطه التدريع . ومزوده هذه الاليه بونش انقاذ ويمكنها حمل عده انواع من الاسلحه 
نمراد : 
هي اليه من نوع نمر حامله لصواريخ الكورينت الروسيه وهي مدرعه بالكامل وتؤمن حمايه لمستوى B6-NIJ LEVEL III ، وتحمل هذه الاليه مقدره مدي يصل مداها الى عشره كيلومتر ، ويمكنها حمل صواريخ سام 24 ضد جو مداها 6 كيلومتر . وتحمل نظام اتصال مشفر ونضام تحكم بالنيران ونظام تحكم عن بعد بالبرج ، وتستطيع ان تحمل رشاش من نوع 50 ملم ورشاش من عيار 7.62 ملم .

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammed bassam mohammed

لما لم تضع الصور اخي الكريم ؟؟
هذه بعض صورها :

----------


## رضوان عبدالله

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

